# Magic Eraser Miracles!!!



## STUPIDILLO (May 22, 2013)

Try using Magic Erasers to clean seats, white wall tires, & yes, painted rims. The trick is to get most of the loose dirt & grime off first, then use the eraser on it. It removes discoloration, stains, even light rust. Its does remove pin-striping, if you get to aggressive. So be careful.


----------



## invesions (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, I'll have to give it a try sometime!


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jan 1, 2014)

Really makes decals "pop". The older schwinn's that used a water tranfer usually have yellowed and the backing is still ugly. It removes all this and makes them like new. As far as the fork darts...be carefull.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 2, 2014)

My wife told me it would work great on a bike.  I thought she was nuts.  I guess she was right.


----------



## Dramas (Jan 10, 2014)

I've only used it on shoes but it works wonders!  I would make sure the eraser is really damp before testing it on something expensive.  Avoid using on clear plastic!  Can't wait to try it on old decals.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 10, 2014)

Yep, +1 on the Magic Eraser. I cleaned up an old S seat that had some moldy looking spots that my normal concoction wouldn't touch. Good stuff!


----------



## HARPO (Feb 19, 2014)

I tried that years ago on the rims (painted) of a 1939 Schwinn. No good. Apparently to many years of built-in dirt.


----------

